# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Dasma e Pergjakur !

## Kreksi

Me se 40 persona gjeten vdekjen ne Kurdistanin e turqisë, dje pasdite,  ne nje fshate te vogel afer Iraku.
Sipas te dhenave  kjo tragjedi ndodhi pershkake te konflikteve te dy klaneve familjare ku dasma u shendrrua ne nje  tragjedi qe nuk mbahet ne mend.
Ne mesin e dasmorve ka te vrare edhe femij, qe eshte me e keqja..;

----------


## alibaba

Cili është shkaktari i belesë?

----------


## mia@

Se kuptoj cfare i paska shtyre te vriten midis tyre. Cfare kafshesh! Po femijet cfare faji kishin?!
Ehhhhhhhhhhh Zot na ruajte!

----------


## Nete

shum keq , edhe femijt e paskan pesu ngjarje tmerruese.

----------


## Qyfyre

Kjo paska qënë luftë

----------


## [Perla]

Verte tragjedi :S E ç'mund te presesh me shume nga ata njeres , kafsheri !

----------


## [Perla]

Një grup personash të armatosur kanë sulmuar një dasmë në Turqinë jug-lindore duke vrarë së paku 45 vetë. Disa të tjerë janë plagosur në sulmin në një fshat afër qytetit Mardin.
Në mesin e të vrarëve ishte edhe një familje e tërë prej 6 fëmijëve dhe dy prindërve.
Ministri turk i brendshëm përjashton përfshirjen e ndonjë lëvizjeje kurde të cilat janë aktive në këtë rajon.
Sulmi ndodhi në një dasmë në fshatin Bilge Koyu rreth 20 km në jug-lindje të qytetit Mardin.
Hollësitë ende janë të paqarta por duket sikur në sulm janë përdorur armë të zjarrit, automatikë dhe granata dore ndërkohë që në mesin e viktimave ka edhe shumë fëmijë.
Ende nuk ka pasur hollësi rreth identitetit te viktimave apo të atyre që dyshohen të jenë sulmues.
Sipas disa njoftimeve nga mediat lokale vrasjet janë rezultat i një grupi me maska të armatosur, por njoftime të tjera fajësojnë grindjet mes familjes së nuses dhe dhëndrit.
Anëtaret e një ose dy familjeve njoftohet të kenë qenë anëtarë të një grupi paraushtarak të mbështetur nga shteti të njohur si rojet e fshatit të krijuar ne fillim të viteve 90-të për të luftuar aktivitetet e Partisë Punëtore Kurde ose PKK. 

(bbc)

----------


## Kreksi

Te dy qiftët, vajza dhe çuni kan vdekur, prenderit  e tyre dhe imami ne kete rrebesh...
Krima ka ndodhur ne fshatin Bilge ne regjionin kurdistan, ne lindje te turqisë ku dasmoret ishin mbledhur  te henen mbremë ne nje sallë per nder te dy qifteve te rijnë mirepo papritmas disa persona te maskuar  dhe te armatosur me armê automatike si dhe me granata hujnë ne sallë dhe menjehere hapin zjarrë mbi te gjithe njerzit e grumbulluar mbrenda...
Ne mesin e 40 te vdekurve  ishin 16 gra dhe 6 fëmijë !

Sipas deshmise se pare, thuhet se kjo gjakderdhje  eshte kryer per te rrespektuar nderin,  konflikt ndoshta qe ka lindur ne mes dy klaneve familjare.
Hidhet poshte hipoteza e grupit te armatosur te milicienve lokal qe mbrojne fshatin nga grupet terroriste te PKK-së.

Deri me tani jane arrestuar 8 persona me arme por ende nuk ka informacione tjera.

marrur nga  Le Monde

----------


## goldian

e tmerrshme 
une vazhdoj ti rri mendimit njerz ma te trashe se turqit sdo njofi europa
pres adaes apo dolphin per nej sqarim ma te metejshem

----------


## ABSOLUTE

po per cfar "ruajtje" te  nderit bahet fjal ketu bre o  Kreksi....specifikoje pak.

----------


## Apollyon

Ka dal nusja jo e virgjer.

----------


## iliria e para

Cifi ishin nga familje qe bashkpunonin me pushtuesit(lexo rregjimin turk).Keshtu me informuan disa njerez qe kan rrenjet ne ate vend. Histori  e gjat, por e thash ne pika te shkurt

----------


## Endless

> Ka dal nusja jo e virgjer.


Po te mos kete qene nga para e virgjer, mire kane bere.

----------


## Apollyon

> Po te mos kete qene nga para e virgjer, mire kane bere.


Eee... se zakonisht femrat turke e kan zakon qe te rrin te virgjera nga perpara, pa se ca behet nga pas, ska rendesi :P

----------


## Endless

> Eee... se zakonisht femrat turke e kan zakon qe te rrin te virgjera nga perpara, pa se ca behet nga pas, ska rendesi :P


Po pra!  :i hutuar:   E kane cik mentalitetin mbrapsht... keta dreq.  :shkelje syri:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Apollo po ti ç'ne kaq i mireinformuar derman ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Apollo po ti ç'ne kaq i mireinformuar derman ?


Femrat Turke kshu bejn ne pergjithsi, ndaj edhe Endless e tha ate. Gjithsesi se them nga eksperienca  :P

----------


## Adaes

Shkurt muhabeti,mediat turke ja kan fut kot qe kjo tragjedi paska ndodh si pasoje e konflikteve familjare...Me llogjike jane vrare pjesetare nga te dyja fiset,dmth qe nqs njeri nga fiset e ka planifiku sulmin,prej atij fisi nuk do vdiste kush,apo jo?

Perderisa qenkan shprehur kshu kta turqit,dicka po bie ere ktu... Kushedi ca familjesh kane qene,ndoshta familje me pozite ne PKK dhe ec ti shujm... Ose nqs e ka bere PKK-ja sulmin...kto familje nuk kane pranuar te bashkpunojne me grupin terrorist... Sepse nuk eshte hera e pare qe ndodhin krime te kryera nga PKK-ja neper familjet kurde vetem sepse nuk pranojn te bashkojne djemte e tyre me kte grup,ose nuk financojn,ose prekje interesash te tjera... Po kjo qe paska ndodh qenka tragjedi e papare...

Me kujtohet nje film turk,dhe jepte nje ngjarje te tille,po vendndodhja ishte ne Irak(edhe ata ishin kurd Iraku) dhe kur mundohem te imagjinoj kte pamje me jep te njejten pershtypje kur kam pare ate film makaber..

----------


## Adaes

> Eee... se zakonisht femrat turke e kan zakon qe te rrin te virgjera nga perpara, pa se ca behet nga pas, ska rendesi :P


Mos iu qani hallin femrave turke...nga tiu vij per mbare,se kane problem...

Sjane aq te ndershme sa duken...sidomos ato te mbuluarat...thengjill te mbuluar...

----------


## Apollyon

> Mos iu qani hallin femrave turke...nga tiu vij per mbare,se kane problem...
> 
> Sjane aq te ndershme sa duken...sidomos ato te mbuluarat...thengjill te mbuluar...


Ato te mbuluarat jan me te rrezikshme, sepse duke u mbuluar koke e kembe, si njeh njeri! Ndaj mund te futen ne cilin hotel te duan edhe te dalin pa u lagur.. :P

----------

